# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Милость Махадьюти Прабху

## Kasturika d.d.

«Если мы сможем показать Кришне, что полностью зависим от Него, Он позаботится о нас».
 Лейтмотивом жизни Шримана Махадьюти прабху, ученика Шрилы Прабхупады, стало предание себя миссии санкиртаны, желание удовлетворить духовного учителя, а также проповедь важности участия в распространении книг Его Божественной Милости. 
 Он стремится сохранить на протяжении всей жизни тот самый дух, который был присущ первым преданным, — сотрудничество и полное предание себя воле Шри Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога. 

http://sankirtanam.ru/inshrima/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

О повторении Джапы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

http://vk.com/mahadyuti _Аудио-лекции_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

О важности гуны Благости, как основы для преданного служения

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------

